
Ask HN: What are software problems in Oceanography? - Novashi
I&#x27;m thinking about going to school for this major and I&#x27;ve been wanting to do something on the side with my development skills related to it.<p>There&#x27;s pet projects with data crunching like with this stuff (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;podaac.jpl.nasa.gov&#x2F; and https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stackoverflow.com&#x2F;search?q=oceanography) but I&#x27;m wondering more about problems and needs from scientists and people doing fieldwork.
======
matt_the_bass
Are you interested in oceanography, ocean engineering, or hydrography (or
any/all of those)? Are you looking at the masters or undergrad level?

There are so many places software skills could be used. Tell us more about
your interests.

~~~
Novashi
Undergrad/transfer and unsure. I know that's broad but I'm at the early stages
of considering, but if all of the sub fields have a pretty high demand, I
think that's a good sign. I've also considered the maritime industry if that
gives you any idea.

Most of my experience is desktop and web apps, but I'm looking to learn new
tech. Some of the job posts I've seen have been scientific computing
(python/C++/linux) so not really my area of experience but I have a pretty
long runway.

Ultimately I'm looking for a field to learn and combine with my skills instead
of just being a developer but I want deeper knowledge than what you'd get just
by being thrown on a project that happens to involve oceanography.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Well there are lots of opportunities for someone with strong software skills
in ocean related sciences. Some questions for you to consider are:

\- do you want to develop tools or do research?

\- do you want a career path with lots of field work and travel or desk jobs?

\- do you want to work for a small business or large company?

If you can provide some insight to those questions, I can offer some
suggestions to consider.

I work for a small company that has a unique technology with software and
hardware components. We work with some huge organizations and have some really
interesting projects and customers. I think I’ve seen a lot of aspects of the
marine market and I work with commercial, governmental, and scientific sides
of the marine market.

A few things I can say in general about the marine industry as it relates to
software is I don’t think it is the highest paid career path but I think it
has a very high satisfaction rating. Maybe because there is something about
the ocean that draws in certain types of people.

~~~
Novashi
I think the biggest motivation is impact -- I want to do something more useful
than company or marketing websites. Tools or websites that someone relies on
and that I can take some pride in. I find myself not caring about my current
job to the point where I feel like I'm taking advantage of them. So I want out
but I'm still investigating other options. I don't think I'm built for
academic research though.

Travel would be nice but I'd prefer to stick to civilization and not do stuff
like long-term scientific expeditions to an Antarctic glacier or something
remote like that.

Company size really doesn't matter but I've found it's easier to break into
industries by joining a larger company.

Salary isn't a huge deal as long as it's over $80k (with median cost-of-
living).

Thanks for taking the time!

